# Help! Pee smells like ammonia



## lmiddle07 (Mar 22, 2013)

Storm is not neutered yet. We are scheduled for this procedure in May. Not sure if this is even a factor. Today his room had a very strong ammonia smell. Typically we clean out his litter box every other day. It seemed to work out really well, but today his pee reeked of ammonia. Is this even safe? What causes this? How do I prevent this?

P.S. I just noticed I posted this in the wrong category. Sorry :/


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 22, 2013)

Neutering will help with the smell. I have heard accounts of people adding apple cider vinegar to the water to help with the smell. Intact buck urine is pretty strong smelling normally but make sure there can't be health issues going on and that everything else is normal


----------



## JBun (Mar 22, 2013)

That strong ammonia smell is caused by excess protein in the diet. If your rabbit is older than 6 mo., you could try transitioning to a pellet that is lower in protein, like a timothy based pellet. The sherwood forest food also seems to do a pretty good job at reducing ammonia smells.


----------

